# what is 4chan ?



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

People mention it all the time on digg... what is it? is it fun ?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know too much but, it's a based on a japanese forum called 2-chan? Or something similar that's extremely popular in Japan. People discuss obscure things and that's where lots of memes come from. I'm sure someone will give you a better answer though


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

and what is /b/ ?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Google it and find out. You'll see a lot of crazy stuff there.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> and what is /b/ ?


/b/ is the "anything goes" forum of 4chan, as far as I know. It's completely unmoderated, so there's all sorts of crazy **** being posted. Yes, most memes you see on forums etc come from 4chan.

I've actually never checked it out, but a nerd at work was informing me.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

It's just an image board with a bunch of different sections (mostly anime-related). But there are other sections such as video games or 3D art or TV, etc. The most infamous section is /b/ which is where anything goes. There you will find a ton of racism and slurs and gore and pictures of dead people and weird sexual things and all kinds of other stuff. Basically they will try to be as offensive as possible in that section. 

Basically 4chan is the garbage can of the internet.

Watch out for Anonymous though. They are a legion. They do not forgive.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a image board based on the original Japanese 2chan (futaba-channel). Every user is automatically logged in as anonymous, which provides as you would expect complete anonymity. With this obvious concealing of a person's identity comes all the usual un-hinged internet behaviour and more. The people on their regularly indulge in juvenile behaviour, throwing insults around and increasingly disturbing toilet humour. Dig deep enough and you'll also find illegal file sharing and child pornography :| (although there's a clamp down on it nowadays) 
4chan has thus quite rightly gained the reputation as the bowels of the internet.

There is however some interesting stuff that goes on there from time to time, including planned protests particularly for internet freedom of speech (against scientology recently for example). Huge collaborative efforts on projects such as games etc, showing that users despite their idiocy are probably smarter than they appear. And of course infamous large scale co-ordinated internet attacks.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

This should make everything clear. NSFW.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rules+of+the+internet

They wrote the rules of the internet, yet there are no 'rules' on their board (well there are a few, but loosely enforced).

They do some group hacking like of Scientology, Australia (because of the internet filter), and some other groups they don't like.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Madison_Rose said:


> This should make everything clear. NSFW.


:lol


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

the coolest message board EVERRRRRR


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> This should make everything clear. NSFW.


_oh noes! my eyes, my eyes_!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> This should make everything clear. NSFW.


That's ****ing awesome. All websites should have pictures like that. I like the one where the face is missing. NO! Wait, the inside out baby is actually the best one. My bad.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> This should make everything clear. NSFW.


I wish I could unsee that image *sobs*


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It is the A S S HOLE of the internet.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

its a big mess is what it is


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

broseph said:


> It is the A S S HOLE of the internet.


hehe, yea I've heard /b/ described as that before, everything which is terrible about it ends up there.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> More like everything that is terrible started there.


lol true.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> More like everything that is terrible started there.


lies! its the greatest creation ever to all of mankind.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

so i herd you liek mudkipz


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Spending long times on \b\ will not help you deal with any problems, it will deepen already existing ones. I believe you qualify as a battlefield medic after seeing all the gory pictures they post on there.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I mostly check out /s/.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

why there are no sets of images, I like them in sets...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

They're a bunch of messed up weirdos.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't go there man, once you do you'll never be the same. Or maybe you should, **** I'm not your conscience.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

People there talk at fast hyper speeds in wierd lingo I dont understand, I cant keep up, my brain cant compute :stu


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> lies! its the greatest creation ever to all of mankind.


^ Obviously a /b/ tard :b

4chan /b/ = Pandora's Box
I prefer other chans where rules are much clearer and confronting images are only allowed to be posted on certain boards.

Oh and not every gore picture you see on the interwebz is real. Might be a comforting thought to some...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

waste of time.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

its dead, ruined, poor poor site, R.I.P


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

It's the cesspit of the internet.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> /b/ is the "anything goes" forum of 4chan, as far as I know. It's completely unmoderated, so there's all sorts of crazy **** being posted. Yes, most memes you see on forums etc come from 4chan.
> 
> I've actually never checked it out, but a nerd at work was informing me.


It's not completely unmodereated, it's the most moderated board on 4chan. Beware though, if you go there you will see Gore, Child porn, Sexual things. I wouldn't recommend going to /b/. I go to /v/ quite a lot which is the Video Game board.

/b/ also makes up most of the memes you hear on the internet.


----------

